# Craftsman 2 stage snowblower



## threecoins (Dec 6, 2008)

I have an older craftsman 2 stage snowblower and it runs fine except usually it runs ok but then in 5 or 10 minutes it takes off like it has another engine on it. an help?
Thanks


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave:Hi & welcome to TSF

OK 1st off - I am NO expert on snow blowers (they aren't much use in Sydney!!:laugh but what you are describing sounds like a gear shift / travel speed selector problem- as it is hard to imaging you have found a way to double the engine output power

Many of these "snow blower like machines" have a 2 speed drive system - 1 high speed tramming drive to move from "job to job" and another low speed / high traction drive speed, to move the unit whilst it works.

If your machine decides to "take off at top speed" all by itself - then I would have a look at the linkages to the speed selector (whether it is gearbox or belt drive) and see if the linkages, connection and/ or speed selection is engaging and locking in correctly.


----------



## threecoins (Dec 6, 2008)

i forgot to mention that it only goes that fast for about 1 minute


----------



## threecoins (Dec 6, 2008)

i want it to go that speed from takeoff not be slow all the time sorry for all posts


----------



## threecoins (Dec 6, 2008)

MrChooks said:


> :wave:Hi & welcome to TSF
> 
> OK 1st off - I am NO expert on snow blowers (they aren't much use in Sydney!!:laugh but what you are describing sounds like a gear shift / travel speed selector problem- as it is hard to imaging you have found a way to double the engine output power
> 
> ...


it has no gearshift its just a simple 2 stage


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave:OK sounds like it might have a duel step pulley system - one for high speed and one for "working speed" - so the linkages / selector that moves the belt/s from high to low speed or vice versa isn't locking in. As i mentioned, see if you can take the cover off where these belts live and see if you can see why the belts / pulleys you are trying to engage won't select and lock in. It might be as simple as just adjusting the linkages / selector.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave:OK sounds like it might have a duel step pulley system - one for high speed and one for "working speed" - 

So the linkages / selector that moves the belt/s from high to low speed or vice versa isn't locking in. As I mentioned, see if you can take the cover off where these belts live and see if you can see why the belts / pulleys you are trying to engage won't select and lock in. It might be as simple as just adjusting the linkages / selector.:4-dontkno so that it stays where you want it to


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Why not give us the model number off the snow blower ?

It will be something like 536.xxxxxx , it will be on chassis, not the engine.
Need the engine number also it will be stamped on the blower housing of the engine. Should start with some thing like 143.xxxxxx.

Guessing it is a Tecumseh engine, that is what Sears used 20 years ago.
AKA Snow King engines by Sears.

What color is the exhaust smoke when it is only running good ? Is it dark gray/black ?



BG


----------



## threecoins (Dec 6, 2008)

MrChooks said:


> :wave:OK sounds like it might have a duel step pulley system - one for high speed and one for "working speed" -
> 
> So the linkages / selector that moves the belt/s from high to low speed or vice versa isn't locking in. As I mentioned, see if you can take the cover off where these belts live and see if you can see why the belts / pulleys you are trying to engage won't select and lock in. It might be as simple as just adjusting the linkages / selector.:4-dontkno so that it stays where you want it to


well just checked and its a single pulley no problem with that

basementgeek

i'll get those for you in a few minutes


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

When you say it takes off, do you mean that the engine speeds up, or do you mean that the wheels start turning fast?


----------



## threecoins (Dec 6, 2008)

i mean the engine speeds up. its not self propelled 
engine# 1643 5129 200 653111
model # 536883400
code 5133
Tecumseh engine
its a 3/20 es


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: OK so the engine speed takes off by itself.

When the engine is running slowly (before it takes off) is it running smoothly - or does it cough and splutter a bit. If so, then it would sound like a possible carby (dirt) problem.

If it runs smoothly, even at slower speed - then revs up to also run smoothly - then we need to look at throttle linkage issues (not to hard to fix) or maybe (hopefully not) governor control issues 

Next time it revs up on you, see if can see the governor linkage moving - also once it goes slow, see if can make it speed up by gently pushing on the governor arm (that is the little lever connected by a linkage to the carb)


----------



## threecoins (Dec 6, 2008)

it has a new float and i have cleaned the carb i thought it could be a governor issue but ill check when it revs up and see


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave:Yes - if the carb is good (and when they play up - the engine usually runs poorly - not just slowly) it sounds like the throttle / governor is out of adjustment / sync. See if you have all the governor links / connection correctly placed and moving freely.


----------

